# Fulcrum Racing 5 vs Racing 5.5



## vert (Jul 29, 2014)

I have just purchased a new bike and it came with a Fulcrum Racing 5.5 wheelset. I already have a Fulcrum Racing 5 wheelset. I am wanting to sell one of these wheelsets but not sure which one. I don't know anything about the 5.5 they look a little different than the 5's the hub looks a bit more narrow. The 5.5 also feels like it might be slightly lighter weight also but won't know for sure until I weigh them. I am wanting to keep the better wheelset of the 2 but not sure which one is that.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

Googled your title.

Fulcrum racing 5 vs 5.5 (What's the diff?)


----------



## vert (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah I did too and found that thread but it doesn't really tell me anything. But. Think I may have found the answer myself when comparing the 2 wheels. The 5.5 is a little bit heavier and the freehub doesn't have the same clicky feel and sound as the 5 does. Otherwise both wheelsets look identical.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

vert said:


> Yeah I did too and found that thread but it doesn't really tell me anything. But. Think I may have found the answer myself when comparing the 2 wheels. The 5.5 is a little bit heavier and the freehub doesn't have the same clicky feel and sound as the 5 does. Otherwise both wheelsets look identical.


The freehub noise/feel comes down to how much both have been ridden and what kind of grease they had loaded initially.


----------



## vert (Jul 29, 2014)

That is not necessarily correct as they could have different freehubs. The racing 5.5's are brandnew where as the 5's are 3 rides old. So both wheelsets are either new or almost new.


----------

